# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Society Forces Women to Suffer in Silence Research

## ASaphira

To all ladies out there,

I find this really fascinating that the wider public is so little aware that the hair loss affects women as well, "Mistakenly thought to be a strictly male disease, women make up a significant percentage of American hair loss sufferers forty percent of women have visible hair loss by the time they are age 40, according to the American Academy of Dermatology". It seems like there was never a time in media or, in general, wider public that the issue would be escalated or discussed. Many people are still not aware that women can loose their hair and so this contributes to the creation of the even greater “alien” image of balding women within our society. In order to understand this social phenomenon and maybe even construct suggestions for improvement I am undertaking a research to investigate the current situation that women are in. I am an undergraduate student at the London School of Economics and would love to hear all of your voices, opinions and experiences. Every single shared experience would be of enormous value to the research. I am based in London, therefore, would like to invite ladies (individually or in groups) for coffee to discuss the problems they are facing and future prospects for the improvement (Coffee is on me!!!). All of the interviews be it through skype, real life or email will be anonymous thus ANONYMITY is guaranteed. I believe that women deserve to express how they feel about this problem and should collectively look for solutions. If you cannot change the problem, then change the mindset, yet it appears to be difficult to do due to such societal constrains and ignorance. For this reason, I would like to hear all of your voices on this matter.


For those who do not want to share their experiences I have prepared a survey. If you could answer the survey, this would be a great contribution to the research.

http://freeonlinesurveys.com/s/Jm8q65iZ

Thank all you for the attention,

Cannot wait to hear from you!

Have a wonderful morning/day/evening/night!  :Smile:

----------

